
Historic non-stop flight between Australia and UK ready for take off - helloworld
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/03/24/historic-non-stop-flight-australia-uk-ready-take/
======
petecox
Hopefully it takes the pressure off Sydney as a hub and encourages British
visitors to spend a few days in WA before heading to other destinations.

It's good to see that the Western Australian government is building a rail
link. I have previously caught the bus - it is cheap but follows a slow
meandering route through the suburbs.

------
tomohawk
Looking at the great circle route, it's 9009 miles, taking the flight over
Iran, Turkey, etc. Wouldn't want to divert to some of the areas its flying
over in case of a problem.

